# Phal Liu Star Dust



## bigleaf (Jun 30, 2013)

Phal Liu Star Dust


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow, that's something very fine!!!! minus involved? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice. Very interesting petal stances.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2013)

That is just too cute!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 1, 2013)

cute!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 2, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Wow, that's something very fine!!!! minus involved? Jean



acc. RHS: => Phalaenopsis Liu's Star Dusts = Timothy Christopher x finleyi (syn. Kingidium minus)

Jean


----------

